# Adoption leave! Help



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I am going to   someone!!! 

I work for a large pharmaceutical company as one of there managers.

I pulled there adoption policy off the intra net and got really confused as it said it mirrored the mat pay but then only mentioned SAP. 

Mat pay would be 18weeks full pay then a further 12 weeks at 80%.

I have just spoken to HR to be told that the mirroring is the gov pay not the company pay and I will only be entitled to £117 SAP per week!!!!!!!!!!!  

Obviously I stated "what about you being an equal opportunity employer!!"

Apparently although I work for one of the largest company's in the world they have never paid adoption leave before and so haven't reviewed there policy  

I AM DUMB STRUCK!!! 

Any advice out there??

I have gone directly to the company divisional head but as the company is made up of business units, once again  , she does not think she can help!!! 

We would really struggle without my salary for 6 to 12 months!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

They only have to pay you SAP - 6 weeks at 90% and then £117 a week.  I got nothing as I'd not completed the 6 months minimum at the time of matching. 

If things are going to be too tight, then contact your LA and see if they can help wth adoption/fostering allowances.  We got fostering allowances until the legal adoption went through.  

I do think that being a parent changes your priorites so much that you might find your whole budget changes.  

Bop


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

So they have to pay you 6 weeks at 90% salery before the £117??

I would not let the money get in the way of the adoption and if need be borrow from parents or live on baked beans   but why should we be treated any differently than if we had a bio family?? 

I am absolutely outraged at the inequality

I am also shocked as the company I work for have a fantastic sick/mat/benifits package

Maybe we all need to make more fuss?


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to tell you but legally a company only has to pay you SAP which is 117 per week for 9 months (you can then take an extra 3 months unpaid leave if you wish to). The difference with SMP is that you are not considered 'fit for work' for 6 weeks after giving birth which is why you get 6 weeks a 90% pay. Sadly that doesn't apply for adopters...

I'm in the same boat as you so totally empathise - my company only pay SAP so I'm on 117 a week but we're coping - you spend a lot less at home with little ones   ! But do make sure you apply for your child benefit at soon as you can (you can do it as soon as a child is placed with you) as it can take a few weeks to come through (we're still waiting for ours!) and don't forget tax credits too - you may be eligible.

Good luck honey and try not to fret too much
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Unfortunately it is only 9 months at £117 per week for adoption leave.  I have taken 12 months off and am going to have to use some of our savings to make ends meet for the last 3 months of my leave.  We were encouraged to save a s much as possible while going through the process to limit the worry of finances and though I moaned about it at the time, I am glad we did.

Adoption allowances are means tested but we were surprised to be given one as we only had the one child and DH earns a good wage, but they look at your outgoings compared to your incomings and decide that way.

As you are at the start of the process I would start saving now, they don't take savings into account with adoption allowances (according to the form we had).

OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

it does depend on who you work for - i'm getting the same as maternity policy with the NHS   

talk it through with HR is the best advice really - but legally they are under no obligation  

ritz


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i get 6 weeks full pay and then SAP !! if i was pregnant i would get 6 months full pay !!! when i asked why i was told "because i chose to adopt" !!!! its not something i have to do... well i am sorry neither is getting bloody pregnant    i am a civil servant and it stinks !!! 

but just think how happy we will all be when we have our families and living on baked beans    who cares


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I have caused a right stink and taken it to Global as I believe it is as big an issue as different pay for men and women! 

I have been told the policy will be looked at and re written but that it may take months so hopefully it will be in time for me but if not at least things will change for the next happy adopter! 

I think there really needs to be more fuss made about this with our employers! 

I know that we have to choose our battles and that we appreciate these little angels more than anything but why should we let employers get away with this??

Sorry better get down before I fall off that soap box!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

We got zipedee doodah as we are both self employed! Money hey who needs it!!!
JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

my other gripe between mat pay and adoption pay is that if preg i would have got all hospital/scan/parent craft  ect appointments paid for however i had to use unpaid/holidays for meetings when we got matched!

it sucks guys however we are stink and happy!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

MJ .. with you on that one too... its just so unfair, as you say we are happy but thought all IVF etc we have no rights in work and then when we adopt again we are treated like second class citizens !! makes me so


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I hadnt thought of that MJ! 

I will be fighting for that as well! 

You watch me go.

Always liked a bit of a battle


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Crikey- what a co-incidence. I've had this bombshell today at work. I've happily gone on thinking adoption leave would be the same as maternity. Today my boss has phoned HR and no its not the case. I feel also that this really isn't fair. It seems very discriminatory. A baby is a baby, they still cost the same whether adopted or by birth.
I'm with you Kirstyn- very disgruntled :-(. It makes me a bit sad.
Never mind. I'm soon going to be a mummy and nothing can take away from that feeling!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is so unfair that adoption and mat aren't the same, but another legal 'unfair' quirk is that with surrogacy IP's are not entitled to mat or adoption pay or any pay allowances! yet there is also a baby that needs looking after!  A few companies have got surrogacy policies in line with adoption but the majority have not!!

L x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> It is so unfair that adoption and mat aren't the same, but another legal 'unfair' quirk is that with surrogacy IP's are not entitled to mat or adoption pay or any pay allowances! yet there is also a baby that needs looking after! A few companies have got surrogacy policies in line with adoption but the majority have not!!
> 
> L x


This is another one of my gripes too!

I think thats it very sad that we go through this only to be kicked in the teeth offending us more for adopting/surro babies!

hugs ladies

xxx


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, just been reading all your posts. I'm a teacher and am entitled to 7 weeks half pay then SAP! I can take a year off though. Hurrah!! Was kind of coming to terms with this cos I would live in a box if we had to! 

However, our newest member of staff announced on Monday that she is 20 weeks pg! (she took the job knowing she was!!) and because she will have done 27 weeks, she will be entitled to full maternity benefits!! You have to do 26 wks to get this! 

What made it worse was that she said she doesn't even want the baby and it's ruined her life plan!! Such is life!!


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

ahhhhhhh!!! 

That makes me so mad Lou! 

I am so tempted to go to my local MP about all this and I am not usually a political gal but I am so so so riled up


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Lou

She has to work for the employer for 26weeks before 15wks before her EDD so that means she shouldnt have known she was preg before starting work as if she did then she "shouldnt" get mat pay

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/WorkAndFamilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10029290

sorry have to post this as makes me feel better (bitter mare i am at times!)

xxx

/links


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for that MJ. She told me today that she was 5 weeks pg when she took the job! I couldn't be so cheeky to take the job!! 

I know that the next education authority to the one I work in have just ammended their mat and adoption leave policies because they felt that it would be bad to discriminate against couples or women who adopt. That's quite positive. 

It does make me mad though that some people will get nothing and are treated really badly. It makes my 7 weeks half pay look like a lottery win!!


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I live in Scotland and work for a LA does anyone know what Id be entitled to. I did some research and think it is the same as maternity, but I am not sure though. 

It really ets me mad to hear your stories and the "you choose" to adopt argument well    best not get started on that.


----------



## lou73 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi chocolate button, I phoned my LA and they did say that adoption pay was the same as mat pay, but they sent me the policy and it was completely different, they explained they got it wrong! I would ask your LA for advice.


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

CB I think you need to speak to your company and find out if they only give SAP. "Standard adoption pay." Or if they also provide company pay as they most likely do with maternity! 

I have hit a bit of a wall with my fight although the country divisional head is prepared to back me up with HR but I am going to fight with the argument of discrimination on behalf of disability! I have had to have a hysterectomy due to pain and have had to have my ovaries removed due to cancer, I can only have a family through adoption, maternity is therefore not an option to me. By the company not providing any pay they are discriminating against me and my future child.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

If you only get paid SAP (statutory adoption pay) then if you decide not to return to your job (like me) you have nothing to pay back HOWEVER if your company gives you extra pay on top of your SAP then you normally have to go back to work for a minimum period of time/amount of hours to pay it back as such!

good luck ladies

xxxx


----------

